# PPE - I found comfortable waterproof ankle boots



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I got these today and I really like them. Quite comfortable, and no chemicals/dye got on my feet. In regular shoes/socks I'd still get blue feet with who knows how much chemical soaking in to my skin. With these, nothing. (I'm sure they have more masculine versions for men, lol).

My husband was in shock that I was practicing safety, and i had to admit that there is a lot of peer pressure in the lawn care community to wear PPE. Also, having blue feet means I can't go out in public in my flip flops, lol.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EY4KG6G/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I go with these

https://www.xtratuf.com/collections/men/products/mens-6-in-ankle-deck-boot-black


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I was thinking about this the other day. If I'm spraying PGR on the lawn, and walking at same time, I know some of it has to be getting on tops of my shoes (backpack sprayer). How important is it to wear something more than hiking boots in this instance?


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

You will not have to trim your toe nails as often!! Ha!


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. If I'm spraying PGR on the lawn, and walking at same time, I know some of it has to be getting on tops of my shoes (backpack sprayer). How important is it to wear something more than hiking boots in this instance?


I always like wearing something that is more water/chemical resistant than a normal pair of shoes. My local farm supply store had a brand of shoes called Muck Boots that I picked up for a good price (I think somewhere around $50 on sale) and this is my 3rd season with them.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

$16 rubber Tingley's from Amazon. I've had mine for years and they're still great.

https://www.amazon.com/TINGLEY-31151-Economy-Agriculture-15-Inch/dp/B005F1868C/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=tingley+rubber+boots&qid=1563836632&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> $16 rubber Tingley's from Amazon. I've had mine for years and they're still great.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TINGLEY-31151-Economy-Agriculture-15-Inch/dp/B005F1868C/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=tingley+rubber+boots&qid=1563836632&s=gateway&sr=8-4


+1

I picked up a variation of these at either Tractor Supply or Atwoods. I use them only for spraying chemicals. Hose them off after the sprayer and place them in a garage cabinet.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

That's a good price for those rubber Tingleys. I've been using Dunlop's version and love them when spraying. Keeps my feet and legs nice and dry.

https://m.fullsource.com/dunlop-89680/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lawnguyland said:


> That's a good price for those rubber Tingleys. I've been using Dunlop's version and love them when spraying. Keeps my feet and legs nice and dry.
> 
> https://m.fullsource.com/dunlop-89680/


Tingley also has top notch service. I had a pair of dress shoe covers for winter that ripped when taking off. They replaced them right away.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> I got these today and I really like them. Quite comfortable, and no chemicals/dye got on my feet. In regular shoes/socks I'd still get blue feet with who knows how much chemical soaking in to my skin. With these, nothing. (I'm sure they have more masculine versions for men, lol).


Smart move @ktgrok

Although I know I probably look pretty dorky when I wear my "barn boots" around my suburban 1/4 acre putting down lawn agents:

https://www.amazon.com/TINGLEY-31151-Economy-Agriculture-15-Inch/dp/B005F1868C/ref=sr_1_2?crid=34SVVXXM5AZBC&keywords=barn+boots+men&qid=1564010871&s=gateway&sprefix=barn+boots%2Caps%2C156&sr=8-2

Still I am protected from absorbing the various substances that we need to put on our lawn: weed killers, bug killers and just chemicals in general. I also use nitrile protective gloves with pesticides etc. What a sight, me in my big barn boots with orange mechanics nitrile gloves and a filter mask putting down Grub-X with my spreader :lol: I don't want to end up being in a "class action law suit" someday from the junk my body absorbed while doing regular lawn maintenance.

Kudos to you for being proactive about keeping safe with lawn chemicals :thumbup:


----------

